# Union Contact vs. Flux RK30's



## BliND KiNK (Feb 22, 2010)

Does that make me old if I don't understand the usage of greasy ..... say steezy dude, I can't handle the newness... go with the contacts.


----------



## Technine Icon (Jan 15, 2009)

My vote goes to the Union Contacts


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

I've been Riding contacts for 3 years. I would buy RK30's. Though I would first buy Flow Quattros. That's what I currently ride on my Signal.


----------



## tj_ras (Feb 13, 2011)

Greasy = buttery? :dunno:


Popcorny! :thumbsup:


----------



## MistahTaki (Apr 24, 2010)

i suggest the rk30 or contacts. whichever.


----------



## ianim8 (Mar 11, 2011)

Trying to find 2011 Contacts at size M/L online.
Anyone know if their local shops have em?


----------



## jgsqueak (Mar 9, 2010)

I have a pair in Red/Black/White that I would sell.


----------



## ianim8 (Mar 11, 2011)

jgsqueak said:


> I have a pair in Red/Black/White that I would sell.


Thanks for offer, my bad Im looking for Contact Pros


----------



## jyuen (Dec 16, 2007)

i got a new pair of contacts this year... they're good bindings but they definitely don't live up to the union hype. the leather straps are nice, no pressure points so i can't really complain but the damn ratchets get loose from time to time. also the ankle strap gets ridiculously loose so i have to tighten them every once in a while. also, adjusting the contacts, highback rotation, size etc, is an absolute nightmare. the highback and ankle straps are all connected by the same screw so you kind of have to do all the adjustments at once... the only thing that is really good about these bindings is that they're light weight? that said.. i'd still ride 390s over these all day everyday... too bad my old bindings broke 

pros: lightweight, soft, forgiving for landings, no pressure points
cons: hard to adjust, loose straps, loose ratchets


----------



## Extremo (Nov 6, 2008)

The rk's are sloppy...if you want a decent binder with good forgivable flex go with the Contacts


----------



## cal29 (May 31, 2010)

thanks homie.
appreciate it!

I heard people saying the same thing as jyuen, that the contacts are dogs a pain in the ass to adjust and that they come loose super quick. 
does anyone know what the rk's are like for adjustability? 

another question, has anyone ridden bear mt? and greasy does mean steezy!


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

Extremo said:


> The rk's are sloppy...if you want a decent binder with good forgivable flex go with the Contacts


I felt the Opposite. RK's have a stiffer base and comparable highback.

Only thing I rode more tweakable than the RK's but with a baseplate the didn't "rock" were Hurrithanes. I've owned Contacts for 3 years and would buy RK's over them any day.


----------

